# Stairs



## Sarah78 (Nov 24, 2012)

Is it true that pups should not climb up & down stairs for their first 6 months due to joint damage??


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck trying to enforce that!! I think you have to be careful that they don't jump too much etc but normal stair climbing is fine. At first they can't go downstairs if they are little but they soon get the hang of it.


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

If they can climb up it in one go without jumping, they are safe to come back down is the rule of thumb. Main issue is incase they were to (for example) jump off your chair or bed. Also it depends on size, hence the rule of thumb.


----------

